# Trailer hub - no washer between castle nut and outer bearing



## jkeuning

I'm watching youtube videos and the three I have seen all have a washer between the castle nut and the outer bearing. My trailer does not have these. Is it normal or OK not to have these washers or should I add them?


----------



## Ron6519

I'd check with the manufacturer, but I've never seen a bearing ride on a castle nut


----------



## de-nagorg

That is not normal!

The washer has a purpose, it keeps the bearing seated, and partly protected from the wet stuff on the road.

Is there a grease cap over the nut, and pin?

Have you had this trailer all it's life, or was it a Craig's list deal?


ED


edit: The washer also keeps the nut from backing off in case of a pin failure, It sure would be a surprise to you if your trailer wheel passed you on the road.


----------



## Ron6519

de-nagorg said:


> edit: The washer also keeps the nut from backing off in case of a pin failure


 How does the washer keep the nut in place if the pin breaks?


----------



## gregzoll

Ron6519 said:


> How does the washer keep the nut in place if the pin breaks?


It doesn't. It goes Bearing, washer, nut, then cotter pin. The washer is there to protect the Bearing from the Nut.

http://www.etrailer.com/question-30382.html There are a few websites out there that the washer can be purchased from. Napa is really good in carrying these kind of odd parts. Some Spindle nuts have the washer mfg as a part of the nut.

Napa looks like the place. http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/R...eyword&Nty=1&Dn=0&D=axle+washer&Dk=1&Dp=3&N=0


----------



## joecaption

No way is a cotter in going to break, all it does is keep the nut from backing out. There's 0 tork on it.
The washer has nothing to do with protecting the bearing from "wet stuff on the road".
The dust cap does that.
Nut have a raised area where it contacts the inner race of the bearing?
If so that's all that's needed.
All the nut does is stop the inner race from moving on the shaft.


----------



## Brainbucket

joecaption said:


> No way is a cotter in going to break, all it does is keep the nut from backing out. There's 0 tork on it.
> The washer has nothing to do with protecting the bearing from "wet stuff on the road".
> The dust cap does that.
> Nut have a raised area where it contacts the inner race of the bearing?
> If so that's all that's needed.
> All the nut does is stop the inner race from moving on the shaft.


What He said.^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## WyrTwister

If there are enough threads , I would add a washer .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Marqed97

Can't say that in the hundreds of trailer bearings I've greased, I've ever seen one without a washer. Unless the nut has a built in washer that spins freely. 

The washer is used as a mechanical decoupling between the possibly-spinning inner race of the outer bearing, and the threaded-on nut.


----------



## Colbyt

I don't know the answer. I know the utility trailer that I bought did not have washers and had one wheel mounted with the valve stem in. Based on the mounting of the wheel I added washers when I repacked the bearings. Anyone that stupid should not work on stuff.


----------



## Brainbucket

Marqed97 said:


> Can't say that in the hundreds of trailer bearings I've greased, I've ever seen one without a washer. Unless the nut has a built in washer that spins freely.
> 
> The washer is used as a mechanical decoupling between the possibly-spinning inner race of the outer bearing, and the threaded-on nut.



Most have a 'tit' /flat spot to install on the spindle so it won't rotate. It goes down the grove on the spindle. Others don't have it. It's up to the designer of the axle system used. Generally the washer is there to protect the nut from the inner race of the bearing. If the inner race starts turning, it won't unscrew/tighten the nut.


----------



## de-nagorg

I have had to work on trailers that had lost the dust cap, so therefore the washer was stopping some (not all) water penetration.

Others where the "tang" on the washer was gone ( probably due to ignorance of the last person greasing the bearing) and using one that was off the shelf in the shop.

Have also seen them come from the factory without a washer, probably a "Monday morning" build. 

Even saw one with a bobby pin instead of a cotter pin. GO FIGURE 

So do get a proper washer for this trailer and use it.


ED


----------



## jkeuning

joecaption said:


> ...
> All the nut does is stop the inner race from moving on the shaft.


This comment confuses me. First because the nut is on the outside, second because the nut is what holds the hub on the axle and keeps the bearings spaced correctly on the races (not to tight, not too loose).

I will try napa for some washers. Why not!


----------



## gregzoll

jkeuning said:


> This comment confuses me. First because the nut is on the outside, second because the nut is what holds the hub on the axle and keeps the bearings spaced correctly on the races (not to tight, not too loose).
> 
> I will try napa for some washers. Why not!


As for the Cotter Pin, yes they can break if they rust from the dust cap missing. Take the hub with you, and also take a picture of the spindle with your Smartphone. That way when you go in, they will know which ones to pull. You may want to also get a micrometer to get the spindle shaft size, so that you get the correct sized washer. If you cannot get a Micrometer, just use a metric ruler to get as close to the size.


----------



## gregzoll

As for going to Napa, just make sure that if you happen to pick up some other stuff. Do not let the significant other know. I always end up picking something up when I go to grab something. Then have to make up excuses to the wife why I got it. She just laughs at this point.


----------



## Marqed97

Brainbucket said:


> http://www.napaprolink.com/detail.a...029+5999999+11011+599999+109999+59999+3999999 Most have a 'tit' /flat spot to install on the spindle so it won't rotate. It goes down the grove on the spindle. Others don't have it. It's up to the designer of the axle system used. Generally the washer is there to protect the nut from the inner race of the bearing. If the inner race starts turning, it won't unscrew/tighten the nut.


Exacta-mundo. Those inner races will turn a little here and there...don't want that directly against the nut. 

And I've seen plenty of cotter pins shear off due to overloaded/overheated/dry bearings. 

The Fjörd dealer I worked at for years was on the side of an interstate, nothing either direction for 20 miles. I saw many failed trailers in the ditch and median over the years.

A memorable one was a boat that the owner decided not to put a strap around...it was literally flying a foot above the trailer, held only by the winch cable. Then a wind gust hit the boat (already floating along at 70) and it did a barrel roll and pulled the truck and trailer into the ditch, jackknifed, and so on. Oh man that was a bad one. Family was lucky and walked away while our wrecker cleaned up the huge mess. 

I swear pulling any kind of trailer should require some kind of common-sense assessment test. Some people are too dumb to walk, let alone operate a 40 foot combination of truck and trailer. Motor homes are even worse.


----------



## jkeuning

gregzoll said:


> As for the Cotter Pin, yes they can break if they rust from the dust cap missing. *Take the hub with you*, and also take a picture of the spindle with your Smartphone. That way when you go in, they will know which ones to pull. You may want to also get a micrometer to get the spindle shaft size, so that you get the correct sized washer. If you cannot get a Micrometer, just use a metric ruler to get as close to the size.


Thank you for this. It did not even occur to me!


----------



## WyrTwister

I helped Dad pack the wheel bearings on the front of the family car when I was a kid . He always had a nail used to prevent the castle nut from turning .

I was a senior in high school before I learned the car came from the factory with cotter pins . 

The nail always worked .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## gregzoll

WyrTwister said:


> I helped Dad pack the wheel bearings on the front of the family car when I was a kid . He always had a nail used to prevent the castle nut from turning .
> 
> I was a senior in high school before I learned the car came from the factory with cotter pins .
> 
> The nail always worked .
> 
> God bless
> Wyr


Nails are always a quick fix. My dad would keep the cotter pins in a tall Baby food jar, along with any other nuts, screws, nails in various jars.


----------



## de-nagorg

I still have coffee cans (real cans) and jars and buckets and containers , with many "POSSIBILITIES" inside.

Has been good to have at times, 

Always buy a few extras at the hardware store when I have to go in to get something that I do not have handy.


ED


----------

